# Will Canon compete with the new Fuji X100s?



## dswatson83 (Apr 24, 2013)

So the new Fuji X100s looks awesome so far. Reviews all say it is unbelievable and it is sold out everywhere. Check out the low light results too...look better than the 5D3! I wonder why Canon doesn't try to compete in this market of enthusiasts who love the manual controls in a smaller body with good low light and AF performance. The only problem (if you call it that) with the X100 is that it is a fixed lens. Canon could make an interchangeable lens body if they wanted to I'm sure with whatever sensor they use in the new 70D (hopefully a new one). The EOS M just wasn't close to competing on this level. Hopefully a new Canon sensor comes with the 70D and I don't care how many MP it is if it looks great in low light. 16-18MP is fine but give me great IQ, great low light results, and figure out how to control banding in the shadows. 
Take a look at the X100s low light results at 6400 ISO...you can hardly see grain even in the raw files. The review which has the RAW & full size JPEG files is: http://learningcameras.com/reviews/9-other/137-fuji-x100s-review

And there is a video review on youtube: 
Fuji X100s Hands On Review & Test


----------



## jrista (Apr 25, 2013)

Hmm...overall I don't see much difference from the 5D III. The 5D III might have slight color noise at those ISO settings. It actually looks much more like the 6D, which as far as I have seen has practically no color noise at high ISO (even ISO 12800)...


----------



## Sella174 (Apr 26, 2013)

Nope. All the companies (Canon, Nikon, Olympus, Pentax, etc.) pride themselves on their "innovations," so building something similar would in fact be "following." Case in point ... why hasn't Ricoh-Pentax, Nikon or Canon joined the m3/4 consortium, instead of developing their own mirrorless systems?


----------



## noisejammer (May 2, 2013)

The short version is that chasing your competition is a certain way to go out of business. 

To see why, early adopters have bought your competition's product and your competition has amortised some of the development. If you come along they could cut the price by (perhaps) 20% leaving you with few sales and lots of development cost. On this basis, what is in it for Canon?

Canon did try to leverage their existing user's lens base but the EOS-M was too late to market. Let's face it, three years ago it would have been a weak, me-too, flop. Bottom line - Canon had better not play in the CSC arena unless it has something spectacular to offer. 

Sadly, the terrible tsunami that destroyed so much - now two years ago - also seemed to carry off Canon's mojo. If they don't find it soon, they could easily be down at third or fourth place in a year or two. (I'm thinking Nikon first, Sony or Fuji in second place. 

Oh yes - MFT is already dead. The X and NEX cameras killed it. Zeiss evidently suspects this too.


----------

